# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Dimite el Consejero de Agricultura y Agua Antonio Cerdá

## NoRegistrado

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201502...6012130-v.HTML

 En teoría dimite por que el PP no se vea manchado por su imputación en el Caso Nova Carthago, un catálogo de todos los tipos de corrupción posible, al que se une el autorizar la obra cuando no había agua para asignar.
 En la práctica (ya está bastante manchado), es la mecánica habitual de los aforados. Dejan que los casos de corrupción los instruya el TS de su zona y así se van unos años. Cuando está a punto de salir el juicio, lo que hacen es dimitir y renunciar al aforamiento, por lo que el caso vuelve al juez de instrucción ordinario y así, y con unos recursos más, el caso se eterniza hasta que ya se olvida.
 Cerdá se hizo famoso por decir en los videos que hay sobre el trasvase del Ebro, que cuando se hiciera, si sobraba agua se trasvasaba y que cuando no, no se trasvasaba. Lo cual se ha demostrado falso en el caso del trasvase del Tajo, que se trasvasa haya agua o no.
 Su dimisión también protege al expresidente Valcárcel, ya que el haber seguido éste camino, demora muchos años la posibilidad de que tenga que declarar como imputado al estar aforado.

Vericuetos legales por los que los poderosos se escapan de al Justicia, cosa que un robagallinas no puede hacer.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

